# Highway(s) of Heroes - Merged Thread



## 3rd Herd (19 Jul 2007)

The Usual Disclaimer:

Let's officially designate 'Highway of Heroes' 

By Pete Fisher 
Local News - Thursday, July 19, 2007 @ 09:00 

What began quietly, spontaneously in Northumberland County has now extended along the 172 kilometres, or 107 miles, of Highway 401 travelled by repatriated Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan. People standing on bridges has become a powerful expression of support by fellow Canadians for the troops and their families. 

We all pray there will be no need to come together again on a bridge to honour our fallen but, with the war in Afghanistan continuing, it's naive to think there won't be more casualties. 

Starting from the first procession for Sgt. Marc D. Leger, Cpl. Ainsworth Dyer, Pte. Richard Green, and Pte. Nathan Smith, who were killed in April, 2002, people have stood on bridges in Northumberland County. 

I remember in 2002 there were approximately 30 people, including two police officers, saluting on the Cranberry Road overpass in Port Hope as four hearses passed underneath. People had been watching the live coverage of the repatriation service at CFB Trenton on television and saw the hearses leave the base. Wanting to show their support, they spontaneously went to the bridge to await the procession. 

Once a funeral procession leaves CFB Trenton, it heads west along Highway 401 to Toronto, then goes south on the Don Valley Parkway, ending at the Centre for Forensic Sciences on Grenville Street. 

To date, 66 fallen heroes have made the journey. 

Since then, on various bridges along the Highway 401 route, there have been people on bridges, sometimes less and, of late, more - many more. 

Every person who stands on a bridge will tell you it's a feeling like no other. As you wait, you talk with people who have been there before, who you've come to know. People smile, share feelings, talk about how many times they've stood on various bridges. It's a mix of pride and sadness. 

When the convoy of vehicles is seen approaching, murmurs in the crowd can be heard: "Here they come." There's silence as people get ready. Then, there's a sudden sea of arms waving Canadian flags, wanting to let family members in the procession know we are there for them, that we share their pain and are proud to be Canadian. 

It's not unusual to see a soldier's hand waving a beret from a hearse, or a family member waving from a limousine, to acknowledge the people on the bridge. Those waves are simple gestures, but more than enough for everyone on a bridge to know in that split second that everyone has made a connection to the people in those vehicles. Five years after the first procession went through Northumberland County, hundreds of people - farmers, business people, firefighters, paramedics, police officers, Legion members,kids - pay tribute to the husbands, fathers, brothers, sisters, sons and daughters who have given their lives for their country. 

People have lined bridges on cold winter evenings, rainy nights and evenings when the sun is setting. People have stood for hours waiting on the bridges with their flags, with their homemade signs, some with red Support The Troops shirts. Everyone by now knows someone, or someone with a relation, who has been or is in Afghanistan. 

Canadians are not trying to conquer a country. They are trying to help the people of Afghanistan. Talking to soldiers, they say we are there for the right reasons. Soldiers give first-hand accounts of the good Canada is doing. 

And, out of tragic times come good things. 

In the June 25, 2007 Toronto Sun, columnist Joe Warmington described people standing on Highway 401 bridges from Trenton to Toronto as a "Highway of Heroes" phenomena. Since then, the title has taken on a life of its own. 

On July 10, I received an e-mail from Cramahe Township firefighter Ken Awender. Like so many, he said how beautiful it is that scores of people come out to pay tribute. Then he said something that was so simple, I wondered why it hadn't been thought of before. 

He suggested a petition should be started to rename the stretch of Highway 401 from Trenton to Toronto as "The Highway of Heroes." 

He's right. 

The section of highway is 172 kilometres/107 miles long. Already unofficially known as the Highway of Heroes, it's time we find a way to make it official. 

It would be a fitting tribute to all the people who stand on the bridges, for all the families who have lost loved ones. 

Most of all, it will honour our soldiers who die so others can live a better life. 

fighter Ken Awender. He said, like so many, how beautiful it is that scores of people come out to pay tribute. Then he said something that was so simple, I wondered why it hadn't been thought of before. He suggested a petition should be started to rename the stretch of Highway 401 from Trenton to Toronto as "The Highway of Heroes." 

He's right. 

The section of highway is 172 kilometres/107 miles long. Already unofficially known as the Highway of Heroes, it's time we find a way to make it official. 

It would be a fitting tribute to all the people who stand on the bridges, for all the families who have lost loved ones. 

Most of all, it will honour our soldiers who die so others can live a better life. 

http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=618551&catname=Local%20News&classif=


----------



## Tow Tripod (19 Jul 2007)

100% supported. This really makes Canada a great place to live!!! God I love this country.

TOW TRIPOD


----------



## Scott (19 Jul 2007)

Yup. 

+ 1


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jul 2007)

I personally like this idea.  It's unfortunate that we have to have people killed on operations, and it's even more unfortunate that those killed when in Yugoslavia were virtually ignored by the press.  

I say "Go for it".  Naturally, it's up to Ontario to designate it as such, so, will Mr McGuinty do it?


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (19 Jul 2007)

Is someone going to actually make a petition or am I just going to have to post "+1"?


----------



## 3rd Herd (19 Jul 2007)

CF Enthusiast said:
			
		

> Is someone going to actually make a petition or am I just going to have to post "+1"?



Heres where to start. There is a contact number at the end of the article, dialing fingers Go!

Lest We Forget - Memory of Local War Heroes Preserved
Highway 62 Dedicated

BELLEVILLE, ON, Nov. 10 /CNW/ - On Remembrance Day, as Canada honours those who have served our country past and present, today the Ontario government is honouring a proud local regiment by dedicating a portion of Highway 62 as Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment Commemorative Highway.     "As time goes on, it's increasingly important for younger generations to know about veterans contributions and sacrifices," said Transportation Minister Donna Cansfield. "Men and women of this regiment have demonstrated extraordinary courage by dedicating their lives to preserve our free and peaceful country. On the eve of Remembrance Day, we remember their brave service by dedicating a portion of Highway 62 in their honour."

Highway 62 from Bancroft south to Bloomfield - approximately 130 kilometres - will be known as Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment
Commemorative Highway..................http://ogov.newswire.ca/ontario/GPOE/2006/11/10/c2844.html?lmatch=&lang=_e.html

For further information: Media Contacts: Neal Kelly, Minister's Office,
(416) 327-9134; Bob Nichols, Communications Branch, (416) 327-1158; Public
Inquiries: (416) 235-4686 (GTA), 1-800-268-4686 toll free, 1-866-471-8929 TTY


----------



## TN2IC (19 Jul 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> I personally like this idea.  It's unfortunate that we have to have people killed on operations, and it's even more unfortunate that those killed when in Yugoslavia were virtually ignored by the press.




Sad ain't it? Look at what 9/11 did to us. Media folks.... shame.


----------



## Pte AJB (20 Jul 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> I say "Go for it".  Naturally, it's up to Ontario to designate it as such, so, will Mr McGuinty do it?



I sure hope so. On the political side, there doesn't seem to be any muck the oppostion could raise on this issue without making themselves look like total buffoons in the eyes of the public. I know Airport Rd. in London was recently renamed Veterans Memorial Parkway, so why not do the same with the 401?


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2007)

FifthHorse said:
			
		

> On the political side, there doesn't seem to be any muck the oppostion could raise on this issue without making themselves look like total buffoons in the eyes of the public.



Great idea overall, but I wish I was as optimistic as you about this bit, though.  Look at the ribbon stink among different politicians at different levels.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jul 2007)

From Sydney to Canberra, the National Hwy is named Remberance Way. A road which lists each VC Winner by name and rank. Small information plaques are also in rest areas along the way.

A nice tribute.

In my hometown of Saskatoon at the major city cemetery, each tree along all roadways within the boundry has a plaque beneath it, from all local lads KIA in WW1, and the same was repeated for WW2 KIAs also.

Again a nice tribute.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jul 2007)

Here is a nice road tribute in Ontario.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57703.0.html


----------



## Greymatters (21 Jul 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> From Sydney to Canberra, the National Hwy is named Remberance Way. A road which lists each VC Winner by name and rank. Small information plaques are also in rest areas along the way.
> 
> A nice tribute.
> 
> ...



Highly commendable.


----------



## proudnurse (21 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd, 

That article was a very nice read. Also, Bruce I enjoyed the Mallorytown photo's on the other thread you had shared the link for, thank you. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Newshound911 (14 Aug 2007)

I wrote this editorial for the newspaper that I work for in Cobourg.
A relative of one of the fallen soldiers killed on July 4, 2007 wrote me and gave me a link to this website and asked if I would share a few words.
All I can say is, I hope this happens.  I'm not sure how to get the ball rolling, but it something that I believe has to happen.  As my article stated, not only for the soldiers, but their families.  It needs to be done, it should be done, and I hope the politicians put their differences aside and do it.
Covering repatriations many times, I can tell everyone, that it's something that stays with you.  You never forget, it changes you.  You see not only the ceremony to honour the soldiers that have given their lives for their Country, but you see the families and feel the sadness.  Nothing comparing to what they feel, but it hits you.  When you're on the bridge, you also feel sadness why you're there.  But there is a sense of pride of everyone coming out to fill the bridge to say thank you to the family.  It is also a feeling like no other.  And I hope never to have that feeling again, because I hope there will be no others killed.


----------



## 3rd Herd (14 Aug 2007)

Newshound911,
Welcome to the site and thank you for a very well written article/editorial.


----------



## Sheerin (14 Aug 2007)

FifthHorse said:
			
		

> I sure hope so. On the political side, there doesn't seem to be any muck the oppostion could raise on this issue without making themselves look like total buffoons in the eyes of the public. I know Airport Rd. in London was recently renamed Veterans Memorial Parkway, so why not do the same with the 401?



Well the 401 already has a name, it's the McDonald-Cartier freeway named after two of the fathers of confederation.  Plus the 416 going to Ottawa is the Vetrans Memorial Highway.  
That being said I like the idea of a tribute, i'm just not sure if this is the best one.  
Plus I'm fairly certain that the federal government would probably try to secretly nix the idea, as the tribute by it's very nature will remind people of the increasing death toll in Afghanistan.    

That being said it would be nice to see some form of tribute along the 401, perhaps something as simple as flags every 20 or so km.


----------



## geo (14 Aug 2007)

Possibly the Legion could spearhead a move to plant trees & dedicate plaques to our fallen, between Trenton & Toronto.  It is not necessary to restrict ourselves to the Afghanistan mission's fallen comrades.  Start with Korea and work your way forward thru the various peacekeeping AND peacemaking missions.


----------



## forcerecon85 (14 Aug 2007)

CF Enthusiast said:
			
		

> Is someone going to actually make a petition or am I just going to have to post "+1"?



I had time and i fully support the idea, so I made a petition. feel free to sign it and I've contacted the Ontario Ministry of Transportation 
http://www.petitiononline.com/401Hero/petition.html


----------



## LordOsborne (15 Aug 2007)

I think the idea is very commendable. When I went to Edmonton to do my Assisting Officer course, we were lucky to listen to stories from AOs who performed their duty for some of the recent casualties. We heard about the well-wishers who stood on the roadside on the highway to Toronto. One of the AOs told us that when the hearse procession was entering Toronto, they noticed a police officer who was in the middle of collaring a resisting suspect. When the officer noticed the escort and hearse driving towards him, he stopped what he was doing, mid-collar, and stood to attention with one foot on the suspect's back to keep him pinned while the officer snapped off a salute. Once the hearse passed, he went right back to cuffing the guy. 
I thought that spoke volumes about the respect people have for our fallen soldiers and I was very moved to hear that story.


----------



## geo (15 Aug 2007)

(did you friend say if the detainee cooperated and stopped resisting while the hearse passed?)


----------



## LordOsborne (15 Aug 2007)

No, as a matter of fact he didn't. But I can imagine he was wondering what was going on as the cop took a moment and struck a Captain Morgan-esque pose on his back. :blotto:


----------



## geo (15 Aug 2007)

(that woulda been a great time to be armed with a rapier... pointy end down in the small of the back)


----------



## zanshin (15 Aug 2007)

Newshound,

Thank you for the story and thanks for the support.  You possibly don't know how much you're actually contributing.  We've got the combat power to win the battles over here.  We have the discipline to keep civilian casualties down to minimum (zero, hopefully).  *The only* way the Taliban can have _any_ success, is by 'winning' back in Canada.  That is, good people saying and doing nothing, while allowing nay-sayers to push any of the various agendas (getting elected, espousing pacifisms, etc.) that are attempting to remove us from this war far, far sooner than we need to stay.

Your article is helping to win as surely as a 155mm round helps on the battlefield.  hmm... that sounds kinda goofy when I re-read it... but, I mean it though.  Thank you for your contributions, now, in the past, and in the future.

Mark

P.S.  PatrickO, thanks for the great anecdote about the Captain Morgan cop.  Here's a salute back to him!


----------



## Newshound911 (15 Aug 2007)

Thanks Mark
What I've always said to people is, I'm the middle man.  I'll write as best as I can what I see and feel, but it's the people going and standing on the bridges, carrying the Canadian flags through all sorts of weather that is doing this.  Like I've said, I think standing on the bridges we all feel we want to somehow feel that we are doing something for the soldiers and their families. 
There are a number messages to get across to the people in the procession.
They are not alone.  If we could reach down from the bridge and give them all hugs, we would.
But again, thanks, it means a lot to me.


----------



## LordOsborne (15 Aug 2007)

zanshin said:
			
		

> Newshound,
> 
> Thank you for the story and thanks for the support.  You possibly don't know how much you're actually contributing.  We've got the combat power to win the battles over here.  We have the discipline to keep civilian casualties down to minimum (zero, hopefully).  *The only* way the Taliban can have _any_ success, is by 'winning' back in Canada.  That is, good people saying and doing nothing, while allowing nay-sayers to push any of the various agendas (getting elected, espousing pacifisms, etc.) that are attempting to remove us from this war far, far sooner than we need to stay.
> 
> ...



My pleasure. The course had a good chuckle when we heard the story. It made for a light moment in what was a pretty serious course.


----------



## forcerecon85 (16 Aug 2007)

In the last 24 hours i've had 108 signatures, so thanks to everyone who took the time to make their mark. I've done the math and 81% of those that wrote where they live are 20km from the route, mostly Port Hope and Cobourg. Thanks to everyone who can make it to the bridges to show there support, anyone overseas and Pete for writing the article.

Last night i was brain storming and maybe we could put a Canadian flag on both sides of each overpass which people show their support from. I've only made the trip to Trenton once, so I have no idea how many overpasses there are. Maybe we could put a few plaques at each overpass with a few names of our fallen Heroes and a few words about them, with their families permission of course. Not sure if its do-able, but it would be nice having the names stretch 172km


----------



## 3rd Herd (16 Aug 2007)

forcerecon,
thank you for getting the petition started. There are a few other groups that pick up rather quickley on this so signatures should rise. As for the official naming of the highway; given the efforts of those who have gone out in the numbers that have garnered the attention it has recieved to date it is already known as the "'Highway of Heroes". The media already refers to it as that, and they are never wrong.


----------



## momgo (16 Aug 2007)

My family and I have had the unfortunate experience of riding in a limo on the last trip down that road....I have to say that the whole experience was absolutely overwhelming.  We were moved to tears to realize that Canadians, ordinary people like us shared our pain and pride.   I cannot describe the emotions tied to the vision of 4 elderly legion Ladies Auxiliary Members standing with their flags dipped horizontally as the procession passed, or the youngsters waiving their little paper flags, old and young people standing at attention with their hands over their hearts and the packed bridges that the procession drives beneath.   Drivers going in the opposite direction
obviously stopped spontaneously realizing what was going on - with their doors open, and engines still running standing respectfully as the hearses came upon them.   
At the end of it all the Hulse, Playfair and McGarry gave the families a CD named 50 bridges...immortalizing the experience for us.  (haven't had the nerve to watch it yet)

I would appreciate that the 401 be named Highway of Heroes but sincerely pray that it never be used for such a purpose again. 

Thank you to all of you for your support, efforts and endless energy to make us feel that our sons, daughters, husbands, and wives lives have not been lost in vain.  
Lest we forget. 

Sheila Anderson


----------



## Sandy Skipton (18 Aug 2007)

I have no idea who started the following email but I wanted to pass it on as a sign of deep respect for our troops... 



> For those who don't know, the "Highway of Heroes" is the 172km Hwy 401 stretch from CFB Trenton to Toronto. It earned its name because its the route fallen troops take before heading to the Centre for Forensic Sciences and returned to their families. Since 2002 thousands have stood on overpasses wearing red and holding signs, waiting for the the motorcade to pass. It lets the families know that we're thinking of them and it means so much to them. For the crowd, they feel connected to the family for a few seconds.
> 
> I've talked to the Ministry of Transportation in Ontario and I've made a petition to raise a sign in Toronto and Trenton marking the stretch officially the "Highway of Heroes" and raise Canadian flags on each overpass, both sides. If there is a lot of support, I thought it would be nice to set up plaques on each overpass of the names of our fallen in Afghanistan and maybe a few words about each person.
> 
> ...



http://www.petitiononline.com/401Hero/petition.html


----------



## forcerecon85 (18 Aug 2007)

MIKsam said:
			
		

> I have no idea who started the following email but I wanted to pass it on as a sign of deep respect for our troops...
> 
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/401Hero/petition.html



Thats mine  ;D I'm really surprised how many people have signed it considering its been just over 3 days and i have at this second 941 signatures. Thanks to everyone signing and showing their support for something we need to do to honour our veterans.


----------



## Brockvegas (18 Aug 2007)

My name is on the petition now. #946. I'm sure there will be many, many more.


----------



## great_white (19 Aug 2007)

Full support here, will do my best to "recruit" more signatures!


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

Well I just went on at number 1206 ...


----------



## Robbie (19 Aug 2007)

I putting that link out on my mast e-mail list.  I hope that everyone here has done the same.    

#2011

http://www.petitiononline.com/401Hero/petition.html

edit: added the link


----------



## forcerecon85 (20 Aug 2007)

My petition made it into the Toronto Sun Saturday, but i only found out today. In my petition I credit members of Milnet.ca and I got a nice email you may all enjoy

"I read of the petition in Joe Warmington's column in the resent Toronto Sun.
 A most sincere thank you, and to members of Milnet.ca for your and their creating, and writing 401Heros petition to the proper level of government.
 I am now 75 years of age...but can still recall as if it was yesterday...my parents receiving the news of my brother Leonard's death in April 1945, while fighting in Holland. He was a member of the 48 Highlanders.  

Again thank you, I have signed the petition...and emailed it to others."

Thank you everyone who started this thread, bringing my attention to it, everyone who has signed it or passed the word around. I'm still just the guy that made the petition and you guys deserve the credit. Thanks


----------



## Scotty Hortonville (20 Aug 2007)

I had the unfortunate Honour of escorting a friend along that stretch of highway, just after 4 July. The entire Escort process is utterly overwhelming and the complete and absolute dignity and respect that people displayed on the trip back to Canada was staggering, but the response along that stretch of highway was in a word - unbelievable. Fortunately, the gentleman driving my hearse warned me and good thing too. 

As our long trail of vehicles wound its way along that highway each overpass was loaded with those saluting, waving flags, crying, and saying thank you. It is uncanny the effect complete strangers standing on the side of the road or sitting in their cars crying can have on you as you fly past. I waited for myself to go numb...but no, each bridge brought a resurgence of loss...and absolute pride. 

I know, in the sandbox, that there can be doubt, and sometimes downright anger at the misunderstanding, omission, complacency, and hostility that can be perceived in media messages. So there is nothing more therapeutic, than seeing fifty bridges full of Canadians who are proud to be Canadians. I know I needed to see it, and I am glad the families got to see that as well. 

Whether the highway ever gets renamed or political disrespect rears its head I know damn well that that the name "Highway of Heroes" is official and seared into my memory for all time.

Thanks to all who pursue this...


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2007)

Scott,

Thank you for bringing your friend home

Take care of yourself

CHIMO!


----------



## forcerecon85 (22 Aug 2007)

For all those interested, I will be on Global Toronto 6 o'clock news tonight!!!!!!! I mentioned this thread on "ARMY.CA" so hopefully it will survive the editing. I noted that I was just the guy that made the petition and everyone here has done more then their part to help get the word out. Thank you everyone. Also as a side note. I averaged about 500 signatures a day. Yesterday in 15 hours it went over 1,000 sigs!


----------



## deedster (22 Aug 2007)

#4421 reporting


----------



## 043 (22 Aug 2007)

#4456 here!


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Aug 2007)

4931 as of 1745hrs 22 aug 07


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Aug 2007)

#4954 here.


----------



## forcerecon85 (22 Aug 2007)

Thank you for signing. in my 6 second blurt they didn't include "army.ca"  :


----------



## garry trowbridge (22 Aug 2007)

i think its a great idea to rename the highway, it will show the soldiers that we support them all the way


----------



## Haggis (22 Aug 2007)

Just signed it and e-mailed the link to everyone in my address book.


----------



## Newshound911 (22 Aug 2007)

I heard McGuinty on television saying he will considerate it!
I think that's great news.  Here's hoping!
In a way makes me wonder, why consider it, why not just do it, but politics being politics, hopefully it will get done!


----------



## forcerecon85 (22 Aug 2007)

Newshound911 said:
			
		

> I heard McGuinty on television saying he will considerate it!
> I think that's great news.  Here's hoping!
> In a way makes me wonder, why consider it, why not just do it, but politics being politics, hopefully it will get done!



I was delighted to hear that too! I've read somewhere that he helped name a Veterans Highway outside of Ottawa, so that brings me hope. Also I've heard an election is creeping, and its not good to be against the troops at any time, let alone election time.


----------



## Franky (23 Aug 2007)

FinallY!  Yes..I made it through accepting terms of agreement 10 times just to write this...

I'm admin to a facebook group called SUPPORT OUR CANADIANFORCES...a member brought to my attention that there was a facebook group dedicated to this petition and to please spread the word...we did..and the group has gotten over 2500 memembers in 48 hrs..amazing...wanted to contact the petitioner, but e-mail was de-activated so here I am..LOL...

all this to say...please check out the facebook group..the creator is a proud soldier too.

Thank you

franky

BTW..gots lots of info including before it breaks news...join if you'd like and post often...


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Aug 2007)

forcerecon85,I
I think the the first part of your handle is well suited. You are a "force". 


,


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Aug 2007)

As I was watching the sad news last night about our comrades in the R 22e R, they had an item on the proposed renaming of the highway.  CTV newsnet called the highway "The Trans Canada"  : (Now, unless things have changed here in Upper Canada over the past couple of weeks, 401 is NOT part of the TCH).  The story about the "Highway of Heroes" was on "A Channel" and on Global.  Very nice: Keep up the good work


I also note that Dolt-on MaGuinty (sic) said that he was "prepared to consider it" (He's thinking about thinking about it).


----------



## NormR (23 Aug 2007)

7848 and climbing by leaps and bounds...

over 8100 at 09:44 Aug 23...
Good Idea and one which needs to be pushed to all friends of the forces

Regards
Norm Out


----------



## Sheerin (23 Aug 2007)

the story was mentioned this morning on CBC radio news, but almost in passing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2007)

Shared with the usual disclaimer -- emphasis mine...

*McGuinty open to renaming 401 to honour soldiers*
Canadian Press, via Toronto Star, Aug 22, 2007 06:42 PM 
http://www.thestar.com/News/article/248908

PICTON, Ont. – Ontario's premier says *he'll consider a call * to rename Canada's busiest highway in honour of the country's soldiers.

Dalton McGuinty says *he'll listen to recommendations * that Highway 401 be renamed the Highway of Heroes.

The highway's overpasses have become the scene of impromptu gatherings in recent months, as people wave flags while motorcades pass by bearing the remains of soldiers killed in Afghanistan.

An online petition has been started asking the province's Transportation Ministry to make the name change.

The flag-draped coffin of the latest soldier to be killed in the war-torn country, Pte. Simon Longtin, was returned to CFB Trenton on Wednesday and was to be transported to Toronto for autopsy.

McGuinty was previously involved in changing the name of an Ottawa highway to Veterans Memorial Highway.

He says *the province needs to look for opportunities to lend support to Canada's soldiers and thank them for their sacrifices*.


Good idea?  GREAT idea -- I'm signature #8519.

Premier's statement a good sign?  Yes

Is it a platform promise?  Not that I can find

Has the Liberal party of Ontario issued an official statement indicating this as a platform plank?  Not that I can find

Does "will consider" = "will do"?  No guarantees

Watch, and shoot!


----------



## civmick (23 Aug 2007)

Dogfood FM (aka CHUM) mentioned it this morning also.


----------



## forcerecon85 (23 Aug 2007)

Thanks for all your support. London has added a web poll i was wondering if i could get some help with. right now 68% don't want to see it rededicated to our troops 
http://www.am980.ca its down at the bottom right of the page. Thanks 3rd herd, but I just made the petition, its you guys that have gotten the word out  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Aug 2007)

It's "in the loop" of the every 15 minute news story fest on CTV NewsNet.


----------



## Strike (23 Aug 2007)

Right now it's down to 57% who don't want it dedicated.


----------



## forcerecon85 (23 Aug 2007)

Thanks for voting and the support  Tomorrow morning at 8:05am(Toronto Time) I'm doing a live and un-edited 5 minute interview on Canada AM. I plan to credit Army.ca for all your help and support and to talk about why I'm doing this


----------



## geo (23 Aug 2007)

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> Thanks for voting and the support  Tomorrow morning at 8:05am(Toronto Time) I'm doing a live and un-edited 5 minute interview on Canada AM. I plan to credit Army.ca for all your help and support and to talk about why I'm doing this


You might as well tell en on the news that the people are already calling it the "highway of heroes" and Mr McGuinty will only be confirming what we already know.  There isn't even a need to spend a dime to change current roadsigns - It's still going to be the 401.  Over time, as the old signs are worn out / damaged, the replacement signs can be affixed with some sort of device.


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Aug 2007)

I was #11385. In the time it took me to click accept and get back here it was up to 11393.


----------



## deedster (23 Aug 2007)

NOs now down to 53% on the London poll


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Aug 2007)

NOs down to 51%


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Aug 2007)

fifty fifty on the poll


----------



## forcerecon85 (23 Aug 2007)

just recorded a CBC radio news interview, website credited


----------



## p_imbeault (23 Aug 2007)

51/49


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Aug 2007)

53% "Yes", 47% "No"


----------



## super26 (23 Aug 2007)

401 may be renamed Highway of Heroes 

Joyce Cassin - Port Hope Police 
Local News - Thursday, August 23, 2007 Updated @ 10:53:14 AM 

By Joyce Cassin 

The stretch of highway between Trenton and Toronto that has been the well-traveled route for funeral processions for Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan may be renamed in their honour. 

Premier Dalton McGuinty is considering naming the 172 kilometers of the 401 between Trenton and Toronto “Highway of Heroes”. 

In Ontario, when a Canadian soldier dies for his country in Afghanistan, they touch down at Canadian Forces Base Trenton. 
From there, a funeral procession leaves the base and heads to Toronto, taking our departed heroes to the Centre for Forensic Sciences where an autopsy is performed. 

Along the 172 km path of Highway 401 people fill the overpasses to show their support, waving Canadian flags and signs; paying their respects to the fallen and their families. It's been unofficially dubbed the “Highway of Heroes”. 

“For the last month or so when Pete Fisher initiated it, I’ve been working with the Minister of Transportation to make it a reality,” said Lou Rinaldi, MPP Northumberland-Quinte West. “We’re just not sure yet how we’re going to do it.” 

He said that he is working closely with Donna Cansfield, Minister of Transportation, to explore different avenues to make it happen. Mr. Rinaldi said that it may have to come in the form of a Private Members Bill, but that can’t happen until after the House resumes sitting. 

“You can rest assured that should it have to be a Private Members Bill, I will be bringing it forward as soon as the House sits,” said Mr. Rinaldi.


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Aug 2007)

super26
Can you post the link to the original article?


----------



## Sandy Skipton (23 Aug 2007)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/08/23/4441157-cp.html

No barrier to renaming stretch of Highway 401 to honour soldiers: minister

TORONTO (CP) - A stretch of Canada's busiest highway is set to be renamed in honour of soldiers who have given their lives in Afghanistan. 

"There's no barriers to making this happen," Ontario Transportation Minister Donna Cansfield said Thursday. Cansfield said she will meet with Premier Dalton McGuinty on Friday to discuss how soon Highway 401 can adopt the name Highway of Heroes. 

"I think when you consider the sacrifice that the soldiers and others have made, it's just a wonderful opportunity for us to reflect on that sacrifice and to be able to acknowledge it," Cansfield said. 

"There's no reason not to do it. All we need to do now is get into the process of how quickly we can do it." 

The renaming would affect a 170-kilometre stretch of the highway from CFB Trenton - where the bodies of repatriated soldiers arrive - to Toronto, where the remains are examined at a forensics centre. 

Overpasses along the route have been the scenes of large, impromptu gatherings of people waving flags, holding placards and saluting the passing convoy. 

Cansfield said the call to rename the highway came to her attention when she received word Wednesday of an online petition that has gathered more than 12,000 signatures.


----------



## forcerecon85 (23 Aug 2007)

I was just going to post that. This has to be one of the happiest days of my life, since this is one of the most important things I've done in my young life. I'm so happy that as long as the boat isn't rocked by anyone that objects, it should go through. Its not over yet, but we took over this hill!    Thank you everybody


----------



## Sheerin (23 Aug 2007)

MIKsam said:
			
		

> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/08/23/4441157-cp.html
> 
> No barrier to renaming stretch of Highway 401 to honour soldiers: minister
> 
> ...



wow, I'm impressed the provincial government is moving so quickly on this.  It will be a nice tribute if they follow through with it.  
And as such, i take back what I said earlier, that i had huge doubts that the provincial government would do something like this.


----------



## Armymedic (23 Aug 2007)

http://www.ctv.ca/

Should a section of Canada's busiest highway be renamed the 'Highway of Heroes'?

Vote yes now.


----------



## Blakey (23 Aug 2007)

14785 Signatures Total

Well done.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2007)

CTV poll, as of 1713EDT

Should a section of Canada's busiest highway be renamed the 'Highway of Heroes'?

Yes   1979 votes     (50 %) 
No   1997 votes     (50 %) 

Total Votes: 3976 

Keep voting, folks!


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Aug 2007)

Should a section of Canada's busiest highway be renamed the 'Highway of Heroes'? 
Yes 50% 
No 50% 
This is not a scientific poll  

15:22 Calgary time


----------



## RJS2511885 (23 Aug 2007)

Hi,

Please see the comments below that I received from a Military Police colleague who recently participated in a police escort of a soldier's funeral procession from Trenton to Toronto. The name of this MP has been removed for privacy reasons but as you can see by reading this document it was a deeply moving experience.

Regards,

RJS

************************************************************
By LCol XXXXXX, Cdn Forces Military Police


            I had the honour of recently attending the Repatriation Ceremony for our fallen heroes 

last night at 8 Wing Trenton, and, although words cannot possibly do justice to this 

heart-wrenching experience, I thought it important to describe the overwhelming--and I mean 

overwhelming--support provided by law enforcement, fire services, ambulance services and, 

indeed, the public at large for this very solemn occasion. The procession included over twenty 

vehicles and had to be at least one km in length.  Cpl XXXX, SLt XXXXXX, and I were in the 

rear escort Military Police vehicle. I could not believe my eyes as we made the solemn journey from 8 

Wing to the Coroner's Office in Toronto. 

We were escorted by at least six or seven OPP cars and two motorcycles until we arrived in 

Toronto, and then Durham Regional Police, and then Toronto Police Services picked up the 

escort/traffic control duties.  Every overpass along the almost 200 kms of Hwy 401 had 

emergency services vehicles with lights flashing, members saluting, and citizens waving 

Canadian flags.  Every on ramp had a police vehicle blocking traffic, with members standing 

by the vehicles saluting.  Entire police detachments stood along the route, saluting in front of 

their vehicles.  Firehalls had their trucks out, with their members in full dress uniform out front 

paying respects to our comrades.  People stopped their cars along the side of the road, got out 

and saluted or held their hands over their hearts.  As we neared downtown, the streets were 

lined with crowds waving Canadian flags and paying their respects.  The outpouring of support

for our fallen heroes and their families was beyond belief; never before have I been as proud to 

wear this uniform.


            Finally, this would not have been possible without the OUTSTANDING support of our 

fellow police officers from the OPP and Toronto Police Services.  All of the police officers who 

supported this solemn occasion--and I would put a very conservative estimate at over 500--did 

so on their own time.  They were volunteers.  The Ontario Provincial Police (in particular Quinte 

West Det and Whitby Detachments), Durham Regional Police, and Toronto Metro Police--they

all deserve special mention for their outstanding efforts and their amazing show of support.



            This experience will remain with me for the rest of my life.  I truly hope I never get the 

opportunity again; however, should such a tragedy once again befall our brave soldiers, 

sailors and airmen/women, it is comforting to know that Canada's quiet patriotism is very much 

alive and well--the torch burns bright and strong.


----------



## Gronk (23 Aug 2007)

Very touching indeed.


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2007)

WOW...That's one of those letters that you have to take a second to catch your breath with.

This should be passed on to local media, and the emergency services that were participants in this ultimate show of respect and patriotism.

I'm still a little blown away...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2007)

It's a done deal. The news just reported the Ontario MOT has announced it as 'Hero's Highway'


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2007)

Simply amazing!  However, I hope it never gets used again (in the specific context).


----------



## deedster (23 Aug 2007)

Quag..I agree.
Thanks for sharing the comments  RJS.  Very moving.


----------



## Strike (23 Aug 2007)

That was a beautiful letter, and I am not ashamed to say that there is a tear falling down my face right now.

Hearing the stories of all those people who might not even know anyone in the military but take time out of their day to stand watch is so heatwarming.  Let's hope they never have to do it again but, if they should, we know our people are truly getting the respectful send-off they deserve.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Aug 2007)

I am very happy that the stretch of highway will be renamed.

I've heard the stories, and have seen the pictures that my hubby brought home while on his Escort duties, and I can't help but hitch a breath and wipe the tears each time.

I pray that the stretch of highway may never be used in the same manner again, but if it is, at least it will be aptly named.

Thankyou to forcerecon85 for spearheading that online petition.

Cheers,

CAW

Edit: spelling


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2007)

A bit more of the latest (BTW, JF, well done -- just curious re:  how accurately were you quoted?), with the usual disclaimer....

*Ontario to dedicate Highway of Heroes in honour of soldiers felled in Afghanistan*
MELISSA JUERGENSEN, Canadian Press, 23 Aug 07
Article link

A stretch of Ontario highway that's become a sombre repatriation route for soldiers felled in Afghanistan, drawing impromptu gatherings of mourners saluting that sacrifice, is set to be renamed in their honour, the province said Thursday. The 170-kilometre stretch of Highway 401 between the eastern Ontario airbase where the flag-drapped coffins of fallen soldiers arrive and the forensics centre in Toronto that receives them has been dubbed the Highway of Heroes.

*More than 14,000 people have signed an electronic petition to officially rename that stretch of highway*, where people gather on overpasses to wave flags, display placards of support, and salute the processions of hearses and limousines.

On Thursday, Ontario Transportation Minister Donna Cansfield said *there were "no barriers to making this happen."*

"I think when you consider the sacrifice that the soldiers and others have made, it's just a wonderful opportunity for us to reflect on that sacrifice and to be able to acknowledge it," Cansfield said in a phone interview.

*"There's no reason not to do it. All we need to do now is get into the process of how quickly we can do it."*

Highway 401, the country's busiest, is currently named the MacDonald-Cartier Freeway. The government says it's considering several options in terms of dedicating a portion of the highway.

"We don't know whether we rename one little part of it or if we leave the name and have that part of it dedicated," said Jamie Rilett, Cansfield's spokesman.

*"We're kind of early in the process to know which direction it's going to go, but there'll definitely be something dedicating that part of the highway to the fallen soldiers."*

The cost to dedicate the highway with signs will be minimal, Rilett added.

Cansfield said the call to dedicate the highway came to her attention Wednesday when she was told about the online petition.

_*James Forbes, 22, who's behind the petition said he's surprised he's attracted so much attention.

"I am so happy," said Forbes, a London, Ont., resident who said he one day plans to enlist in the military.

Forbes said he's received a lot of feedback from military families who've travelled along Highway 401 following repatriation ceremonies at CFB Trenton.

"It seriously means absolutely everything to them," Forbes said of the public displays of support. "It just shows the families that the country feels for their loss."*_

Cansfield and Premier Dalton McGuinty are expected to discuss the highway dedication on Friday. McGuinty was previously involved in changing the name of an Ottawa highway to Veterans Memorial Highway ....


----------



## Franky (24 Aug 2007)

I sincerely hope you thank Jeff  tommorrow...Franky


----------



## Sandy Skipton (24 Aug 2007)

The poll voting is still continuing and one of the members of AOAC (Agent Orange Association of Canada) just reported that the vote is now at 

56% YES!!!  44% no

My son and grandson have just returned to Canada safe and sound... this has become important to me because my boys are back safe and sound so I am feeling a bit guilty that my family was so blessed while other families have and are still going thru the sadnesses of loss. I am grateful that so many are supporting these soldiers and their families....


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2007)

RJS,
Thanks much for sharing that letter.

CHIMO!


----------



## Snowbird57 (24 Aug 2007)

Great Idea!

But our heroes that leave Trenton do not only leave in a Western direction.  

Why not rename the stretch starting in Kingston (CFB), or from the 416 (Veterans Highway) or even from the Quebec border?


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Aug 2007)

Snowbird, I believe the point is honouring the dead soldiers during their journey from Trenton to the Ontario Centre of Forensic Sciences in Toronto.  This is the first travel in Canada after being airlifted home.

G2G

_
*edit to correct OCFS name*_


----------



## bdcasey916 (24 Aug 2007)

I believe the point in renaming the highway is in recognition of our fallen comrades.  When they return to Canada at Trenton, yes they do go only in a *western* direction because they have to go to Toronto for the autopsy.  We all understand that when the soldiers return from their mission, they go in all directions based on where they are posted, but the naming of the highway is because, unfortunately, there have been 69 funeral processions that have travelled that highway to Toronto.


----------



## deedster (24 Aug 2007)

Snowbird
The fallen always travel from Trenton to Toronto (for autopsies) before proceeding to their respective homes, thus the decision to re-name that particular stretch of the 401.
(someone correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2007)

Snowbird,
The petition & this thread has been discussing the fallen & the processions that take place between Trenton & Toronto.  They only go in a westerly direction - the Coroner's office in Toronto looks after all autopsies for the CF.

Do we have Heroes beyond Toronto OR east of Trenton, yes, but that's not the point...

If you wish to petition the Gov't of all ( or some ) provinces, by all means, go for it & you'll probably find some backing here - but in the meantime, Trenton to Toronto is the motion we are petitioning for.


----------



## Snowbird57 (24 Aug 2007)

I stand Corrected.


----------



## Lorraine Brown (24 Aug 2007)

Re: Hwy 401 East...
With all due respect, and in honor of our fallen soldiers, why are we not dedicating and re-naming our new CANADIAN AIRCRAFT after ALL our Canadian soldiers ? In our books they should all be considered "heroes" for having the courage to risk their lives and ...  

I do not understand how we can dedicate this stretch of Hwy 401 to our fallen soldiers when in reality it was recently named the WORST and MOST DANGEROUS Hwy in Canada.  

  :cdnsalute:


----------



## 3rd Herd (24 Aug 2007)

Force,
saw you this am on the CTV Canada AM the link is below. For those that missed it. Oh yes and for you girls there is a picture of our Canadian idol. Nice plug for the site as well. The mods are going to hate you though, troll patrol attention.  
http://www.ctv.ca/canadaam.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Aug 2007)

Lorraine, there is a naming convention for CF aircraft (manufacturer's model name, or where no name exists, a bilingual name related to the characteristics or employment of the aircraft), as there also is for Canadian warships.  I'm not sure how you would name an aircraft to honour all CF soldiers -- what aircraft would we name in this manner, all new aircraft entering service, the next one to enter service, etc...

Notwithstanding the accident rate on the 401, or stretches of it in particular, the fact remains that fallen soldiers being repatriated to Canada follow that 170 km trek from CFB Trenton to the OCFS facility in Toronto, and it is more their travel over that portion of the highway that is being honoured than the characteristics of the pavement itself.

Regards,
G2G


----------



## 3rd Herd (24 Aug 2007)

Should a section of Canada's busiest highway be renamed to honour our fallen soldiers?
http://www.ctv.ca/canadaam

Should a section of Canada's busiest highway be renamed to honour our fallen soldiers?


Yes     (77 %) 

No     (23 %)


----------



## Haggis (24 Aug 2007)

Lorraine Brown said:
			
		

> Re: Hwy 401 East...
> 
> I do not understand how we can dedicate this stretch of Hwy 401 to our fallen soldiers when in reality it was recently named the WORST and MOST DANGEROUS Hwy in Canada.



If you look at it that way, all who travel that highway could be considered heroes for such an act of conspicuous bravery.  Therefore, the name fits!


----------



## Scott (24 Aug 2007)

Lorraine Brown said:
			
		

> I do not understand how we can dedicate this stretch of Hwy 401 to our fallen soldiers when in reality it was recently named the WORST and MOST DANGEROUS Hwy in Canada.



I think you're comparing apples and bowling balls, what does one have to do with the other?


----------



## Zurrax (24 Aug 2007)

My husband and I are both from Military Family backgrounds and are currently on our 18th year of service. As I read the Letter from the LCol last night I was not surprised to find tears streaming down my face, I was however surprised when I looked over and seen tears running down my husband's face. Thanks for sharing this letter with us. We may not all be over there serving, but our fellow servicemen/women are near to our hearts.


----------



## Genchaos (24 Aug 2007)

I just got back from Afghanistan and have lost 3 friends from my regiment as well as an American friend.

I think this is a great idea and all though there is a debate on it, I''d like to make a suggestion for the route. 

The section that they travel on only have memorial mile markers at the beginning and end, this way that section is marked and technically not renamed. These mile markers could also have the names of the fallen soldiers on them.

Weather they rename that route or just do the mile markers, I think is a fitting tribute to them, cause it is the last highway they will ever travel

steve


----------



## Jaydub (24 Aug 2007)

> Stretch of 401 to be renamed 'Highway of Heroes'
> Updated Fri. Aug. 24 2007 1:34 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...



http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070824/online_petition_070824/20070824?hub=TopStories

We will remember them.


----------



## pbi (24 Aug 2007)

Great move. To me this recognizes not only the sacrifices of those fallen soldiers and their families who have made the sad journey, but in a way it recognizes all those average, normal decent Canadians who took time out from their lives to stand on those bridges and salute the passing corteges. Volunteer firefighters, police officers, farmers, kids, townspeople. As a soldier who has lived through the "Forgotten Years", I feel very moved to think that average people would honour our fallen in this way.

Cheers


----------



## COBRA-6 (24 Aug 2007)

outstanding news!


----------



## qjdb (24 Aug 2007)

Excellent Job everyone.

Just listened to your interview, forcerecon.  Great job.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Aug 2007)

Excellent news.  

I echo pbi's comments - to see Canadians line the highway during a procession is rather humbling.  It means a lot to many of us serving that at least some folks appreciate a soldier's contribution, albeit a final contribution in these sad cases.

G2G


----------



## Franky (24 Aug 2007)

I agree...great interview..


----------



## Brockvegas (25 Aug 2007)

THANK YOU JAY!!! I hope you realize how much this means to so many people, you should be proud!


----------



## momgo (25 Aug 2007)

Many thanks you to all of you.  The journey from Trenton to Toronto was overwhelming in a positive sense if that is possible at such a time, you can be assured that this gesture of respect is not lost on anyone.  You have done yourselves proud.

Bravo!

Sheila


----------



## forcerecon85 (28 Aug 2007)

Hey, I was away all weekend at an airsoft game and getting a small taste of what some of you have been through. Humping 40lbs of gear, being ambushed and dodging pyro grenades brings a whole world of respect for what our troops experience in combat while being in the civilian world. Everyone afterwards always say "I don't know how our troops do it everyday!"

back on topic, Thank you for all your support. I made the petition and tried to get word out, but its all you who got it over the 50,000 mark. For those who have done military service, you've already done your part, so I'm really thankful you took the time to sign it and get more word out. To those who have seen my interviews, you could probably understand how nervous I was haha, but I'm glad its gotten so much attention. I'm extremely proud of whats going on, but modest as to being the guy who made the petition. Whoever signed it should get a equal share of the credit. Would anyone happen to know how long the route has been used to bring our fallen to Toronto? Afghanistan is the main attention, but if there is some sort or memorial, I'd hate to forget any of our fallen before Afghanistan and into our many UN years. I emailed the Centre for Forensic Sciences weeks ago about it, but received no answer. Also, what would you like to see as a memorial? I've gotten many ideas in the comments of the petition, and the most popular seem to be the mile markers or naming the 58 bridges along the route. If I had supreme control (which I know I don't) I'd like to set up plaques on the overpass or just off the highway with the name and a few words about them to get a connection to the person behind the name. I'd have it in a place where you could pull off the highway, safely park and pay your respects. I was thinking that perhaps they could run down the route and you could buy a $5 map with the listing of all the plaques, and the money would go to the CFPSA. I have to figure out who to contact about it. Again thanks for all your support. If you have any ideas, feel free to add to it. Thanks


----------



## R.O.S (28 Aug 2007)

I have read through the subject topic looking for a question or an answer to my concern.... sorry if I missed it but I did try to find it.

My comment is this. Highway of Heroes sounds very good and will defiantly remind many that Canada was not only built with smiles but with hardship of others that undertook the duty in order for the rest to enjoy our lives as we do. Let me be the devil's advocate for one moment, again I do support this issue. I live in London, and a very important road called Airport Road was recently changes to Veterans Memorial Parkway (http://www.london.ca/Mainpage/news_veteransparkway_sept06.htm). Now what grabbed me, and later was written in the paper is the complete disregard by some drivers for the road, I’m referring to the vast litter that surrounds the side roads. Of course after the complaints, the city did try to clean the street up. However, it currently is returning to an unclean stretch of road. Is this a way to celebrate our veterans? 

I was a happy with the change of the name, a small token of appreciation to such great people, but now I feel it keeps being a smack in the face. Like a memorial at a cemetery, we cut the grass, we water the plants, and we take general care of it… VMP seems to have little of that treatment, and is this fair?

So after writing my own experience I ask, after the name change is there a commitment, but the government, to up keep the stretch of road, better then others, that is named for the commitment of our troops? Because if they just change the name and don’t take that extra care in taking care of it, it just doesn’t seem right.


----------



## Brockvegas (28 Aug 2007)

R.O.S. that's horrible that they've let it get that way, but I believe it may be an isolated incident. As you may very well know, the section of HWY #416 that runs from the 401 between Prescott and Cornwall to Ottawa is also a Veterans Memorial Parkway. This is probaly one of the cleanest sections of highway in eastern Ontario.

I don't think that litter will be any more of a problem than it is already, due to the fact that it is still part of a 400 series highway, and will be maintained by the same people who do it now.


----------



## Snowbird57 (28 Aug 2007)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> R.O.S. that's horrible that they've let it get that way, but I believe it may be an isolated incident. As you may very well know, the section of HWY #416 that runs from the 401 between Prescott and Cornwall to Ottawa is also a Veterans Memorial Parkway. This is probaly one of the cleanest sections of highway in eastern Ontario.



With all due respect, le me just say that the 416 (in its full length) is called Veteran's Memorial _Highway_ (I'll say it before anyone:  NITPICKER!!! ;D)

There's also a memorial at exit 40 [??] right next to the carpool lot.


----------



## Brockvegas (29 Aug 2007)

Highway, Parkway.....Six of one, half dozen of the other. I think you missed the point of my post, so here it is again;

"I don't think that litter will be any more of a problem than it is already, due to the fact that it is still part of a 400 series highway, and will be maintained by the same people who do it now."


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2007)

Well, it's happened - just in time to get in before the writ is dropped (triggering an embargo on announcements).  I will give credit where due, in spite of my pessimism earlier.

*"Highway of Heroes" Signs Unveiled Along Highway 401*
Ontario Government Honours Canada's Fallen Soldiers
News release, 7 Sept 07

    QUEEN'S PARK, ON, Sept. 7 /CNW/ - The Ontario government has formally dedicated the "Highway of Heroes" by unveiling signs along a stretch of Highway 401 that commemorate the bravery and sacrifice of Canadian soldiers, Premier Dalton McGuinty said today.

    "The road that links Ontario and Quebec is named in honour of the two leaders who gave life to our young nation more than 140 years ago," said Premier McGuinty. "It is enormously fitting, then, that we dedicate a portion of this very road in honour of those who gave their lives for our nation."

    New "Highway of Heroes" signs have been installed along the route, commemorating Canadian soldiers who have made the supreme sacrifice in the line of duty. This dedication pays tribute to the solemn journey fallen soldiers take once they return to Canada and are formally transported from
Trenton to Toronto. The 172-kilometre stretch of Highway 401 between Toronto and Trenton will keep its official name -- the Macdonald-Cartier Freeway.

    These processions have drawn large crowds of mourners -- local residents, emergency service personnel and veterans -- who have gathered on nearby overpasses, waved flags and saluted in support of Canadian troops. 

    "The designation of this significant section of the Macdonald-Cartier Freeway honours the sacrifice given by Canada's military personnel in the service of our nation, and the support of our troops by all Ontario citizens," said Major-General Richard Rohmer, co-chair of Ontario's Veterans' Memorial
Advisory committee.

    "We are creating a legacy in remembrance and respect of our troops who have courageously given their lives in the line of duty," said Transportation Minister Donna Cansfield. "Dedicating a stretch of Highway 401 that has become the route of fallen soldiers is a fitting honour for our fallen troops."

    Highway 401 is Canada's busiest highway. It now joins several other Ontario highways that have been dedicated to the memory of Canada's war heroes. These include Ontario's Veterans Memorial Highway (Highway 416), the General Brock Highway (Highway 405) and the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment Commemorative Highway (Highway 62).

    "This Highway of Heroes reminds us that our freedom, safety and prosperity is often purchased by the sacrifices of others," said Premier McGuinty. "We owe them a great debt -- and while we can never repay that debt, we can see to it that their courage and commitment will always be remembered."

For further information: Premier's Media Office, (416) 314-8975


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2007)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Highway 401 is Canada's busiest highway. It now joins several other Ontario highways that have been dedicated to the memory of Canada's war heroes. These include Ontario's Veterans Memorial Highway (Highway 416), the General Brock Highway (Highway 405) and *the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment Commemorative Highway* (Highway 62).


WTF?  How did those Plough Jockeys get that?  Why was I not informed?  ;D

(PS: The official title of that regiment is "The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment", not "the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment".  Also note that "of Canada" is not part of their title.  Sorry, just some UFI for everyone)


----------



## forcerecon85 (7 Sep 2007)

holy crap! I'm so happy to see this go up this fast! I'm ecstatic! Thanks to everyone who signed, and how fitting it be on Red Friday!


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Sep 2007)

I saw the highway of heros signs today, its basically the same provincial high marker (shield with crown on top) but in the centre it says highway of heroes, and there is a poppy in the centre.


----------



## navymich (8 Sep 2007)

_The 'Highway of Heroes' sign is 
seen near Trenton, Ont. on Hwy. 401.
_

 'Highway of Heroes' signs officially unveiled
CTV.ca News Staff

The Ontario government has unveiled "Highway of Heroes" signs along a stretch of Highway 401, formally dedicating the route to Canada's fallen soldiers. 

The 172-kilometre stretch, officially designated as the MacDonald-Cartier Freeway, extends from Toronto to Trenton. 

It is the route taken to transport the bodies of fallen soldiers to the coroner's office in Toronto once they return to Canada. 

Large crowds -- including veterans and emergency service personnel -- have routinely gathered on the highway's overpasses to wave flags in support of the troops. 

Capt. Mark Bossi, who served in Afghanistan, fought back tears as he rode along the stretch with CTV Toronto. 

"That's amazing -- it really is," Bossi said when he saw one of the signs. "It's on (Highway) 401 -- people are going to see them everyday." 

The signs are in response to an online petition in support of renaming the highway that was overwhelmed with responses. 

Bossi understands why the grassroots movement to dedicate the stretch grew so quickly. 

"If you think about it, every soldier has a mom and dad," he said, his voice trembling. 

"A lot of guys have wives and children. I think that's one of the reasons Canadians wanted the highway renamed." 

Premier Dalton McGuinty said Friday that the signs will serve as a commemoration of the bravery and sacrifice of Canadian soldiers. 

"The road that links Ontario and Quebec is named in honour of the two leaders who gave life to our young nation more than 140 years ago," said McGuinty. "It is enormously fitting, then, that we dedicate a portion of this very road in honour of those who gave their lives for our nation." 

Ontario's provincial government consulted the federal government, municipalities along the highway and the Royal Canadian Legion before approving the name change. 

"This Highway of Heroes reminds us that our freedom, safety and prosperity is often purchased by the sacrifices of others," McGuinty said. "We owe them a great debt -- and while we can never repay that debt, we can see to it that their courage and commitment will always be remembered." 

With a report from CTV's Naomi Parness and files from The Canadian Press 





- Located below the article in the link are comments for the story.  As you can imagine, some are very interesting and opinionated!


----------



## R.O.S (8 Sep 2007)

Way to go. Glad to see the support for the troops, and what a great day to choose Red Friday.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Sep 2007)

Hey, wasn't Mark Bossi a memeber of the boards here for a while?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Hey, wasn't Mark Bossi a memeber of the boards here for a while?



Still is by the looks of it, eventhough his account has been dormant for some time.


----------



## armyvern (8 Sep 2007)

Yep,

He sure is. Link to his profile:

Bossi


----------



## old medic (14 Nov 2007)

Veteran from Gaspe behind idea to rename Quebec highway to remember war dead
Peter Rakobowchuk, THE CANADIAN PRESS
05 November 2007



> MONTREAL - Part of a busy Quebec highway that provides a major link with Ontario is being renamed in honour of Canada's war dead, thanks to an 86-year-old veteran from Quebec's Gaspe region.
> 
> A 50-kilometre section of Highway 20, which runs from the edge of downtown Montreal to the Ontario-Quebec boundary will now become known as Autoroute du Souvenir, or Remembrance Highway.
> 
> ...


----------



## deedster (15 Nov 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## geo (15 Nov 2007)

Heh... for the minority Prov Liberals to have pushed this thru the legislative assy (PQ & ADQ in opposition) is somewhat Amaazing...

Looks like everyone loves soldiers :warstory: 8) :warstory:


----------



## Flip (15 Nov 2007)

Outstanding!
........And I'm with you Geo.....Remarkable.

What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Dec 2007)

Families touched by support of the public on the overpasses along the Highway of Heroes.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20071208/soldiers_funeral_071208/20071208?hub=Canada



> ST. HYACINTHE, Que -- Public support shown along the Highway of Heroes in eastern Ontario instilled pride in a family grappling with a wrenching loss, the brother of slain Canadian soldier Cpl. Nicolas Beauchamp said Saturday.





> David Beauchamp said the families of both soldiers were touched by the support of onlookers who filled overpasses along Highway 401 after the repatriation ceremony at CFB Trenton.
> He said it was "magical'' watching hundreds of people wave Canadian and Quebec flags on every overpass, as the hearses carrying the soldiers' bodies passed below.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Dec 2007)

I finally see this thread long after the highway has abeen renamed and the signs up.  I saw the signs {with somesort of dust in my eye} when I came home for leave.  If I may be so bold as to say that that highway starts on the ramp in KAF and ends in TO, could be the longest road in the world.  I am proud to have been part of that highway here in this little part of the world. {some sandstorm we're having here, the sand just gets in your eyes!!!}

    to all that came before me..  {can't post the beer one}
    and here's to no more repat ceremonies...{dang sand!}


----------



## a_majoor (10 Feb 2008)

A picture essay of the Highway:

http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/02/longest-drive.html


----------



## Jennifer Grander (10 Mar 2008)

I agree.  Let's officially designate the highway.  Below is my poem dedicated to the heroes  (especially Corporal Albert Storm - my cousin's cousin)

Highway of Heroes

I passed you on the highway.
I went north, and you were heading south.
What a surprise to see you
After all these years.
We only kept up through word of mouth.

Where you are going?
I would like to know.
I recall we used to play as kids 
We laughed and enjoyed the world so.

Last time we met was the summer of 68.
We played with our toy cars in the sand.
The old tire swing, that big black dog,
Nanny baking and putting pineapple on the ham.

Where are you going?
I would really like to know,
As I go north and you go south
I travel through the wind, and dust and snow.

They stationed you in a foreign land
To serve folks in lands far away.
We hoped you would return to laugh with us,
But we never saw that day.

We passed on the highway of heroes.
I went north and you were headed south.
What a blessing to have known you.
I thank you and a smile crosses my mouth.

Where are you going?
Now the answer I see
If I was an angel from up above
I would also want the heroes to sit next to me.

 by Jennifer Grander 






			
				3rd Herd said:
			
		

> The Usual Disclaimer:
> 
> Let's officially designate 'Highway of Heroes'
> 
> ...


----------



## Haggis (10 Mar 2008)

Ontario's County Road 43, running from Alexandria in the east to Kemptville in the west, will soon be designated Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders Commemorative Highway.  Quite fitting as this road spans the full width of United Counties of SD&G.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2008)

Highlights mine - shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*CAV wants stretch of Hwy. 2 renamed to Repatriation Row*
Michelle McCarthy, The Trentonian, 11 Jul 08
Article link

Canadian Army Veteran members have attended every repatriation ceremony held at CFB Trenton and can be seen during the ceremonies at the side of the road holding a sign to pay their respects.

*“We as CAV members stand at Repatriation Row to show the families that we care about their loss and that these men and womens' sacrifices will not go unnoticed,” said CAV member and retired veteran Chris Graham.

CAV members have begun efforts to have a small 500 metre stretch along Highway 2 renamed Repatriation Row.*

“We have some people that are trying to get in contact with the powers in the military to see if they can support this initiative,” said Graham.

Graham is a cook and said these ceremonies are so important that if previous employers wouldn’t give him the day to attend the repatriations, he would think nothing of walking off the job.

“I am a retired veteran and I’m a cook and as a cook we support everybody. It doesn’t matter what uniform you wear whether it be army or air force,” said Graham.

“This is about supporting the men and women that leave their homes and families and go to far off lands. Some of them give the ultimate sacrifice.”

*Another member of the CAV, Bill Truman, said they are also trying to have a large marble plaque erected in honor of the ceremonies.

The plaque reads “Repatriation Row. We will never forget your ultimate sacrifice. Stand down soldier, you are now homeward bound.”*

“The idea is to dedicate that patch of road where everyone stands to pay respect,” said Truman. “The plaque is worded much the same as the signs we hold up. We want to try and put it inside the fence so there is no vandalism.”

*Quinte West Mayor John Williams said there are mixed feelings about repatriation signs at the base.

“As much as we want to recognize and pay our respects, its a reminder to military personnel of what goes on there and they may not necessarily want to see that reminder every day,” said Williams.*

Graham believes that remembering is exactly what’s needed.

“By getting this stone piece put into place on Repatriation Row this will remind us that not only is November 11 the time to remember our fallen but we should remember them every day,” said Graham.

*Both members of the CAV are unsure if their efforts to have the stretch of road renamed will be well received at CFB. Graham added however they have not attempted to speak to 8 Wing Base Commander about the renaming of the stretch of road or about erecting the sign.*

Williams added although he understands the idea, ultimately the city will stand behind whatever the base chooses to do in regards to the renaming and placement of the sign.

_Article ID# 1110589 _


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Jul 2008)

Hmm.... Really don't know what to think. Any ''TheCAV'' members on site?


----------



## forcerecon85 (11 Jul 2008)

I'm not sure what to think of it either. My petition with 62,000 signatures helped to dub the "Highway of Heroes" and personally I'm not against renaming part of Hwy 2. I know there should be no problem with the MTO if Hwy 2 isn't named after anyone and if people support the idea. To me though the name "Highway of Heroes" already does the job of letting the families know all who line up along the highway care about them and all that pass the sacrifices of the fallen and living are noticed so I don't see a great need for naming another road near it but if people are behind it then go for it. I'd like to see something physical with each name of our fallen on Canadian soil as I know of the monument at KAF but are the suggesting putting the plaque on the grounds of CFB Trenton or off base grounds?


----------



## geo (12 Jul 2008)

I think that this is going just a bit too far.
The Highway of Heroes - does it all - we do need anything more.

Repatriation row - what the H___ is that supposed to mean.
should it be Repatriation road ???

I think that although it is well intentioned, it is superfluous & would detract from the original effort.


----------



## turretmonster (12 Jul 2008)

Leave well enough alone, the current name says it all.

TM


----------



## AirCanuck (12 Jul 2008)

I don't think you can do better than Highway of Heroes - that was a fantastic gesture, i don't think another is needed..


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jul 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> I think that this is going just a bit too far.
> The Highway of Heroes - does it all - we do need anything more.
> 
> Repatriation row - what the H___ is that supposed to mean.
> ...


geo, 
There is a stretch of fenceline on Hwy 2 where you can see onto the ramp area where Supporters line-up to view the Ramp Ceremony.
I'm one for Repatriation Row too, but as said before..how far is too far??  
I don't think we can DO enough for these families in their time of sorrow.  We need to show solidarity as ONE FORCE.


----------



## geo (13 Jul 2008)

There is a stretch of fenceline on Hwy 2 where you can see onto the ramp area 

.... Peanut gallery ???

Each overpass over the Highway of Heroes is lined by tons ot people on repatriation day...... 

I see no value added to creating another special designated area.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jul 2008)

The fenceline is closer to the ramp than an overpass for most townspeople, so that is why they congregate there.  Either/or, it is still heartwarming to see people line up anywhere to pay thier respects.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> I see no value added to creating another special designated area.



Geo, it doesnt need to be "created" as it already exists.....people already go there and have done so for quite some time. Its not a "peanut gallery"........


----------



## geo (13 Jul 2008)

Cdn Aviator...
Sorry if I sounded a wee bit "flippant" wasn't my original intention.
I just do not see a reason to start naming walkways, pathwaysm roadways & highways
An Honour was bestowed when the road linking Trenton to Toronto was named "Highway of Heroes"
It's done.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jul 2008)

Greetings valued members and guests,

I don't even live in Canada, but "The Highway of Heros" does it for me.

OWDU


----------



## S.Stewart (14 Jul 2008)

While its a nice gesture, Highway of Heroes does it IMO. If we start naming anything and everything, then it will begin to be too much, and it will lose it's meaning, it would eventually just become overkill.


----------



## Combatchef (14 Jul 2008)

We have a Highway of Heroes, and yes that does say it all. But as per normal the press miss quoted .....what was said to the reporter was that the CAV is looking at getting permission to place a Stone tablet inside the fence where everyone gathers for the repatriations, which by proxy is named Repatriation Row all ready. NO! Highway 2 does not need to be renamed. That wasn't the intentions of this and it's *not* what we the CAV are pursuing. The tablet is about 70lbs carved out of granite and say "We Will Never Forget Your Ultimate Scarifice, Stand down Soldier you are now homeward bound". I hope this should put the renaming issue to rest.

Respectfully

Cookie aka Combatchef
1-CAV VIMY
Repatriation Coordinator


----------



## Towards_the_gap (14 Jul 2008)

....and there we have it.

Sounds like a good idea (the stone tablet). Shame about the press skew/mis-quote.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2008)

Combatchef said:
			
		

> We have a Highway of Heroes, and yes that does say it all. But as per normal the press miss quoted .....what was said to the reporter was that the CAV is looking at getting permission to place a Stone tablet inside the fence where everyone gathers for the repatriations, which by proxy is named Repatriation Row all ready. NO! Highway 2 does not need to be renamed. That wasn't the intentions of this and it's *not* what we the CAV are pursuing. The tablet is about 70lbs carved out of granite and say "We Will Never Forget Your Ultimate Scarifice, Stand down Soldier you are now homeward bound". I hope this should put the renaming issue to rest.
> 
> Respectfully
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for sharing the rest of the story that the media missed.  Makes a major difference in the intent.


----------



## geo (14 Jul 2008)

well, from a personal perspective..... it now makes a lot more sense.

Thank you Combatchef

Might I suggest that it might be appropriate to say it this way...

 "We Will Never Forget Your Ultimate Scarifice, Stand down Soldier you are home now".


----------



## Harley Sailor (15 Jul 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Might I suggest that it might be appropriate to say it this way...
> 
> "We Will Never Forget Your Ultimate Scarifice, Stand down Soldier you are home now".



I believe the CAV said it better,  The Soldier may be back in Canada, but he is still homeward bound During the Repatriation.


----------



## oletrout (9 Sep 2008)

I’m a retired Canadian, ex RCAF, and I create slide shows as a hobby. I have just completed my latest and titled it Canada’s Highway of Heroes.



Here’s my intro to the show and links if you wish to view it.



Friday, September 07, 2007 marked the day that a section of Highway 401 was dedicated to our fallen soldiers. Many young Canadian soldiers who have given their lives in the war in Afghanistan have traveled this road. Like most of you, I support our troops and this show titled Highway of Heroes is dedicated to them.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEsJB80R2TM



Also viewable and better viewing , especially in FULL SCREEN MODE. Right click on the picture when it starts and select  FULLSCREEN at:



http://www.photodex.com/sharing/viewalbum.html?alb=140323







Please feel free to pass it along.



Cheers,



Gerry


----------



## oletrout (9 Sep 2008)

I’m a retired Canadian, ex RCAF, and I create slide shows as a hobby. I have just completed my latest and titled it Canada’s Highway of Heroes.Here’s my intro to the show and links if you wish to view it.

Friday, September 07, 2007 marked the day that a section of Highway 401 was dedicated to our fallen soldiers. Many young Canadian soldiers who have given their lives in the war in Afghanistan have traveled this road. Like most of you, I support our troops and this show titled Highway of Heroes is dedicated to them.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEsJB80R2TM

Also viewable and better viewing , especially in FULL SCREEN MODE. Right click on the picture when it starts and select  FULLSCREEN at:

http://www.photodex.com/sharing/viewalbum.html?alb=140323

Please feel free to pass it along.

Cheers,

Gerry


----------



## 3rd Herd (24 Oct 2008)

"Heroes Trail in Calgary:
http://coffee4ourtroops.com/

This is a petition to the City of Calgary to rename a portion of Macleod trail SE to Heroes Trail. We have lost several soldiers from the Calgary region, including Cpl Nathan Hornburg, Cpl. Mike Starker, and most recently Pte Chad Horn.Cpl. Mike Starker was given a procession through downtown Calgary which passed by city hall on Macleod Trail just before he was laid to his final resting place.

What a tribute it would be for all our soldiers who have been killed in duty in various operations throughout the world to have a section of road named in their honour. By signing the below petition you are stating that you agree with the above and requesting to the city of Calgary that this change be made.

No disrespect to any of the following but if celebrities can get streets named after them, birds (blue jay way in Toronto), Mike Myers in Scarborough, why not name a street in honour of our heroes that make the ultimate sacrifice every day.

Again I am not requesting that the entire street Macleod Trail be renamed, just the downtown portion by city hall. Col James MacLeod was a founding father of the city, served in the military and the North West Mounted Police, served active duty int he defense of Canada, and was an all around great Canadian. To take away his namesake, I believe, would be to gloss over the efforts, contributions and history of some one who definitely deserves it. I'm sure he would approve of sharing the street name with his fellow brothers and current soldiers who are serving on operations around the world. I created this and mean this in no disrespect to the Col James MacLeod or the MacLeod family."

To sign the petition click the following link: 
http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/HeroesTrail

Further:

"Petition to rename Macleod Trail
Updated: Thu Oct. 23 2008 17:46:42

ctvcalgary.ca
(http://calgary.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20081023/CGY_Trail_Renaming_081023/20081023/)
Two Calgary men have started a petition to rename a portion of Macleod Trail. 


Dave Murphy would like to see a stretch of the road, between City Hall and 4 Avenue, called Heroes Trail. "The current situation over there, we've lost a lot of guys...it's more a tribute to them and their family members and current veterans as well," says Murphy. 


Murphy has garnered the support of Nigel Pritchard, a former reservist. The two have started an online petition that they plan to present to City Hall. They hope to have a portion of Macleod Trail renamed for Remembrance Day in 2009. 


This isn't the first initiative Murphy has done out of respect for what our troops are doing in Afghanistan. He is also the person behind Coffee 4 Our Troops. "Basically, we sent Tim Horton's certificates to the guys in Afghanistan and we sent just under 23,000 in two years," says Murphy. 

To learn more about Murphy's initiatives, or to sign the renaming petition, click on the link for Coffee 4 Our Troops."


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2008)

Ummm... I thought they were working on naming it .... "Veteran's way"


----------



## bradlupa (20 Jun 2009)

If you would like to see what the drive back during the repatriation is like visit Long Ride Home and click on the link that says Click here.


FYI, you will see a Fire truck with the ladder in the air and Canadian Flags on both sides that is Port Hope Fire 198 "the squirt"

The following truck should have FireFighters standing up on top and that would be Station Three of Port Hope


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2009)

Toronto Fire Service always sends a significant number of members to the Coroner's Office. They have a station across the street. Toronto Police HQ is also only steps away. 
We had a station over the morgue, as it was called then, on Lombard St, but they closed it, and the station, about 20 years ago.
I've never attended when on duty.  
But, I subway to the Coroner's Office from home, in uniform, when off duty.  
I've never been to a bridge, but it's emotional when the family cars crawwwwl by inches from your toes  turning down the garage ramp. The soldiers never fail to come out to shake our hands and allow us to say thank you to them personally. Judging by the desert uniforms, I suspect most, if not wounded, will soon return to combat. I have seen Gen Hillier there on occassion. Retired, so dressed in a civilian jacket and tie, rather than CF uniform. I am sure his presence is a comfort for the families.
:yellow:


----------



## MdB (12 Jul 2009)

I must say that it was very impressive.  Every overpasses had people and I don't remember having seen one without a Fire Service truck.  Once, people let go a couple of doves.  And we've seen more than a few Quebec flags as well.

As it was mentioned, the street leading to the coroner's office was walled with people and there was 20+ Toronto Fire Service members saluting.  Also, the ride in downtown Toronto leading to the coroner's office was pretty emotional as we could make eye contact with people.

All in all, every fallen soldier's families are grateful for this show of support.  Such a great display of respect and caring for our lost brothers and their family.


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jun 2010)

From CTV.ca

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20100607/route-heros-toronto-100607/20100607?hub=Toronto

Fallen soldiers honoured with 'Route of Heroes'

Updated: Mon Jun. 07 2010 11:40:52 AM

ctvtoronto.ca

A portion of the Don Valley Parkway and a trail of downtown Toronto streets leading to the Ontario coroner's office have been designated as a "Route of Heroes" to honour Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan. 

At a ceremony Monday, Toronto Mayor David Miller announced the route which will begin at the intersection of Hwy. 401 and the DVP, extending to the Bloor Street exit and along several city arteries which previous convoys have followed. 

Processions have typically begun at CFB Trenton in eastern Ontario, traveling along a portion of Hwy. 401 which has been renamed "Highway of Heroes." 

David Adamson, a Royal Canadian Legion member, expressed gratitude to Canadian military personnel. 

"We owe a debt of gratitude to those who paid the supreme sacrifice, particularly with yesterday being the 66th anniversary of D-Day and the 65th anniversary of the Second World War ending in Europe," he said. 

"It was through those sacrifices that we can enjoy the freedoms we have today. 

"Our Canadian soldiers continue to serve in these missions, particularly in Afghanistan to ensure that these freedoms are enjoyed elsewhere in the world. 

"I think Don Cherry says it best: ‘We are the best.'" 

Monday's ceremony follows the death of the 147th member of the Canadian military during the Afghan conflict. 

Sgt. Martin Goudreault of Sudbury, Ont., died when a makeshift bomb went off on Sunday in southern Afghanistan.


----------



## gerobbins (29 Sep 2010)

I wrote this poem dedicated to our fallen in Afghanistan: 


Along the highway of heroes a soldier takes their last ride 
A Nation looks on with both sorrow and pride. 
In flag draped coffins they travel this long lonely route
As we bow our heads and give a final salute
They gave for our freedom and ask not for one thing, but remember with love 
in our anthem we sing.

To their loving families we all feel their great pain, but with a nation's pride  their loss was not in vain.
As another wreath is placed on Remembrance Day, we will never forget the price they did pay.
For these selfless souls another candle we light with a tear in our eyes for our freedom they fight. 
Along the highway of heroes a soldier takes their last ride as we praise them and cheer them with both sorrow and pride.


----------



## pbi (29 Sep 2010)

gerobbins: thanks for taking the time to write that. The Highway of Heroes and all it stands for means alot to Canadian soldiers and their families, and your writing reinforces that.

Cheers


----------



## gerobbins (29 Sep 2010)

Our soldiers mean a great deal to me.   Our freedom is only here because of them.  
I can not thank them enough.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (4 Oct 2010)

gerobbins said:
			
		

> I wrote this poem dedicated to our fallen in Afghanistan:
> 
> 
> Along the highway of heroes a soldier takes their last ride
> ...




I  think that was pretty kicKass, gerobbins.

Thank you for putting that out there.


----------



## mike63 (7 Oct 2010)

gerobbins; good work.  It's people like you that take the time to show your appreciation to the troops with gestures like this, that make us proud of what we do or did and confirm the reason why we do it.
Thanks for this.

Mike


----------



## gerobbins (13 Oct 2010)

mike63 said:
			
		

> gerobbins; good work.  It's people like you that take the time to show your appreciation to the troops with gestures like this, that make us proud of what we do or did and confirm the reason why we do it.
> Thanks for this.
> 
> Mike



You guys are doing a great job and our thoughts are always with our troops.   My gesture is the least I could do for you.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2010)

> In keeping with its proud tradition of issuing coins honouring Canada’s veterans and Remembrance, the Royal Canadian Mint today advised members of the Northumberland County Council that a collector coin commemorating the celebrated "Highway of Heroes" and Canada's fallen in Afghanistan will once again illustrate these themes in 2011.
> 
> Further to our intention to introduce this coin at a future date, we are pleased to assure supporters of the "Highway of Heroes" that their tribute to those who have made the ultimate sacrifice during Canada's military mission in Afghanistan will be immortalized by the Mint in 2011. This will open yet another window on the milestones, people, places and events which shape Canada's rich and diverse identity, and which the Mint consistently celebrates on its coins.
> 
> The Mint will report on the status of this project to the Northumberland County Council in the next four to five months and we look forward to the addition of this collector coin to a long line of Royal Canadian Mint coins honouring the men and women who proudly serve the Canadian Forces.


News release here.


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jun 2011)

BC honours it's Fallen  by rededicating a stretch of the highway.       


http://www.globaltvbc.com/video/index.html?releasePID=A29q4_yRRvk7NI7z7hzOYtvvmHUx4TnU


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2011)

From a _Daily Gleaner_ editorial, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._:


> Over the last nine years, 157 members of the Canadian military, including nine from New Brunswick, have been killed while serving in this country's mission in Afghanistan.
> 
> Such a highway would not only pay homage to all those who lost their lives, but it would also illustrate that we care and that their sacrifices have not and will not be forgotten.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Aug 2011)

How many "Veterans' Highways" does NB need? We already have one:









> "We chose Route 15 to become the Veterans Highway because it passes through the Town of Dieppe, renamed in honour of the sacrifices by Canadian soldiers who took part in the Allied forces raid on Dieppe during the Second World War,'' Lord said.
> 
> Route 15 is a major piece of the New Brunswick arterial highway system with about 18,900 motorists travelling over it each day. While the signs will read "Veterans Highway,'' the highway will remain Route 15 on all highway maps.



More on link.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Nov 2011)

1)  Pulled all the HofH threads into a new merged thread.

2)  Yet _another_ Highway of Heroes:


> Maybe, mused Donna Kadash, her cousin was high above the Trans-Canada Highway between Regina and Moose Jaw on Wednesday afternoon, watching what was going on — with all the other angels.
> 
> And, in her words, "enjoying every minute of it."
> 
> ...


_Regina Leader-Post_, 9 Nov 11 - More


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2011)

An old thread, but I believe this a an appropriate place.

November 2011
"The Highway of Heroes: 
A Toronto EMS Tribute to our Brave Women and Men. These are among the ones willing to pay the ultimate sacrifice for your Safety, your Freedom, our Canada! Just take one moment and look onto their faces... Lest We Forget.":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULWMvthfSaA&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

My wife and I were coming back from relatives in Whitby and were driving into Toronto on the Highway of Heroes in 2008.  We must have been minutes ahead of a repatriation because every single bridge was filled with people with flags and signs, there were even a few people in pick up trucks in fields off to the side of the highway.  I got chills and goosebumps the whole ride, it was pretty emotional to see the pouring out of support for the fallen soldiers and their families.

We will remember them.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Nov 2011)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> My wife and I were coming back from relatives in Whitby and were driving into Toronto on the Highway of Heroes in 2008.  We must have been minutes ahead of a repatriation because every single bridge was filled with people with flags and signs, there were even a few people in pick up trucks in fields off to the side of the highway.  I got chills and goosebumps the whole ride, it was pretty emotional to see the pouring out of support for the fallen soldiers and their families.
> 
> We will remember them.



It is quite a drive. What month did you proceed down the Highway of Heroes?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (29 Nov 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> It is quite a drive. What month did you proceed down the Highway of Heroes?


The exact day was 23 Aug 2008, it was the repatriation of the 3 Combat Engineers that were killed from 1CER.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2011)

> Could a Highway of Heroes be a reality for New Brunswick in 2012? If New Maryland's Kent Carswell has his way, it will happen.
> 
> Carswell, a member of the Canadian Army Veterans (CAV) motorcycle unit, is pushing the idea. It's based on the Ontario model that pays homage to fallen Canadian soldiers.
> 
> ...


Saint John NB _Telegraph-Journal_, 23 Dec 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2012)

> Brian Macdonald, MLA for Fredericton-Silverwood, introduced a motion Tuesday for New Brunswick to have its very own "Highway of Heroes."
> 
> Macdonald said the motion could be debated as early as Friday.
> 
> ...


CBC.ca, 5 Jun 12


----------



## m2austin (6 Jun 2012)

Sourced from CBC.ca, 5 Jun 2012, Link <a href="http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/story/2012/06/05/nb-highway-of-heroes.html">Here</a>



> *N.B. Highway of Heroes proposed*
> Cassie Williams - CBC News
> Jun 5, 2012 8:01 PM AT
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy_D (6 Jun 2012)

so NB is going to have 2 "Highway of Heroes"? 'cause there is already one in Moncton.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Jun 2012)

Like other provinces, the NB "Highway of Heros" is not the same as the NB  "Veterans' Memorial Highway".

e.g. Ontario has the "Highway of Heroes" (401, Trenton to Toronto), but also the "Veteran's Memorial Highway" (416).


Regards
G2G


----------



## seanarbuthnot (28 Apr 2015)

I'm sad to say that the man that started the petition to have the 401 renamed Highway of Heroes has died.

He was only 30 years old.

Jay Forbes 1985-2015

http://www.ctvnews.ca/stretch-of-401-to-be-renamed-highway-of-heroes-1.253817


> CTV.ca News Staff
> Published Friday, August 24, 2007 1:34PM EDT
> Last Updated Friday, May 18, 2012 6:46PM EDT
> 
> ...


----------



## Remius (28 Apr 2015)

seanarbuthnot said:
			
		

> I'm sad to say that the man that started the petition to have the 401 renamed Highway of Heroes has died.
> 
> He was only 30 years old.
> 
> ...



To think he was only 22 when he started this.  good to see that kind of civic minded kind of attitude at that age.


----------



## seanarbuthnot (28 Apr 2015)

He did whatever he could for vets. He was a big part of our life.

http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/2015/03/11/man-visits-cobourg-for-repatriation


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Apr 2015)

seanarbuthnot said:
			
		

> I'm sad to say that the man that started the petition to have the 401 renamed Highway of Heroes has died.
> 
> He was only 30 years old.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this. I was not aware that this young man was the imeptus behind the naming. I took a ride down the Highway of Heroes on 6 Sep 2008. 

RIP Jay Forbes   

How did he die?


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2015)

Mr. Forbes' obit:


> Passed away in Windsor on Saturday, April 25, 2015 in his 31st year. Loving son of Diane and Alexander (Sandy) of London, Ontario. Caring brother to Heather of Kitchener. Dearly loved and will be missed by aunt Linda and uncle Mike, cousins Diane, Brian (Maria), Michael and Amy. Jay will also be missed by his lifelong friend Eric Griffith and his wife Megan and their family of Halifax, Nova Scotia, his reenactment buddies Josh Stevens, Derek Wilkinson and Sean Arbuthnot as well as many other friends made during his travels. His greatest pride was in 2007 when he initiated the online petition for the official renaming of the section of Highway #401 to the "Highway of Heroes." Shortly after that accomplishment, he received a Canadian Flag flown at Kandahar for his efforts. He had recently joined The Naval Reserves while attending the University of Windsor.
> 
> Memorial Visitation will be held at the
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2015)

Bumped with a variation on the theme ....


> The Region of Peel has supported a staff recommendation to designate Dixie Road – and a request to have it continued on Horseshoe Hill Road to the north – as the Veterans Memorial Roadway.
> 
> In a report submitted to the region in September, staff recommended the designation of Dixie, over the previously considered Airport Road, for the honour to Canada’s veterans.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2015)

The latest:  Ontario planting memorial trees along Highway of Heroes ....


> Ontario is honouring fallen Canadian soldiers by planting trees along the Highway of Heroes.
> 
> In partnership with Forests Ontario and Highway of Heroes Tribute, one tree will be planted along Highway 401 between Trenton and Toronto for every soldier who has fallen serving Canada since Confederation--a total of 117,000 trees.
> 
> In addition to honouring Canadian service members, the project will provide additional benefits by increasing canopy cover, erosion control, wind breaks, pollinator species and greening along portions of Highway 401. Planting is expected to begin in spring 2016 and take approximately five years to complete. To launch the project, a ceremonial tree will be planted at each end of the Highway of Heroes: at CFB Trenton, where the highway begins, and outside the Coroner's Office at Keele Street in Toronto, where it ends ....


Full release also attached if link above doesn't work.


----------

